# DIY grab bar or cheap alternative



## sbridewell1 (Oct 17, 2014)

I've been trying to think up a way to make a cheap diy grab bar for my skiff and was wondering if anyone has any success repurposing something else for the job. I've searched here and have seen schedule 40 pvc used and bent to fit but I have a hard time believing that it would be sturdy if I needed it in an emergency. 
I work in health care and have seen a few things around the hospital that look like they could work good...

What do you guys think??

Medical step-stool










Separate them into a casting platform and grab bar. Only $35-45, only downside is its chrome plated steel so rust could be an issue over time.

Medical Walker










2 grab bars in 1 package. You would have to remove the center bar but once off you have too aluminum grab bars, couple ubolts on each leg with a backing plate and your done. Rated to 300lbs 

I realize I can buy the fishmaster grab bar for $99 but im cheap and I like try different things. Does anyone have experience mounting the fishmaster to a center box using ubolts? No false floor in my boat


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

I've heard of people using an old dolly. Cutting it to size and using U bolts. I guess it would work. Seems pretty janky to me


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I wouldn't bolt that chromed steel or rickety aluminum to a skiff. I got a sissy stick from Anytide that was very reasonable priced, but I don't know of any cheap grab bars. I have plans to steam bend wood to make some stuff for my skiff and I think it would be a cool way to make a grab bar. However I fully expect by the time I get the stuff together to steam bend wood, I probably could just buy professionally made stuff.

Nate


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

Fish masters is 100 bucks. Not the prettiest but I bolted mine to an Engel and it works great


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

I actually made a grab bar out of 1.5" thick-walled PVC and it has held up for several years now. I did not, however, bend any of the components, but used standard fittings. It's not as sleek as some other designs, but it works like a charm and only cost about $20. Best of all the whole thing is removable in under 2 minutes, if need be. I also use it as a umbrella/rod holder. I'd post some pics, but I'm not sure how :/ I may have posted it in the past. I'll see if I can find it......

Duh, I forgot I made a youtube vid of it. Here's the link. I have more detailed pics, if you want them, but this will give you a rough idea.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6iUd1dhe_M

Jump to about the 2:15 mark to see it. It' a little bulky, but it works great and is super strong and makes getting in the boat much easier if you've been playing in the water. You could, of course, make it whatever size you want, or use slightly narrower PVC, but the concept is sound and has held up well despite my little tinny living under a tarp in the front yard year round.


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

http://www.fishmaster.com/products/GrabBar.htm

Only $95.00.. That's pretty darn cheap!

My bad.. Just realized you already wrote something about the fishmaster one.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Those are cool


----------

